# ehiem vs fx5



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I posted sum similar, but need all this info to be absorbed to get the best answer, I must start sooooon....
I can only have 1 filter running on it due to its lack of open top. 
The tank is in my room 5 inches from my bed, so quiet would b nice.
Id like to save as much as possible too.
I can get the fx5 for 299.99 
2080 Eheim pro 3 filter 379.99
2180 Eheim pro 3 thermo filter 429.99 (has built in 500 watt heater)
2078 Eheim pro 3 electronic 349.99

My tank is bare minumum, and need to change that. 
180 acrylic, with one of those filters
Maxi jet 1200 with eco mod.
I need a heater, unless I buy the 2180 right?
And maybe a ac70 with sponge attachment for clearity?

Anything else please help. Need this project started asap


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You can get the FX5 on ebay brand new for around $200. I would go with that or the Eheim 2260 if you can afford the $350.

The only thing is that the FX5 has stackable media trays and the 2260 does not. Although the 2260 is proven to be reliable and awesome.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

FX5 vs 2080

I would go with a 2080 or 2180 over the fx5. I also think the heater in the 2180 would be a lot handier than all that variable flow rate stuff in the 2078.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

If I got the eheim, should I get the 2260 which is 350.
Or the pro 3 for 379 on sale
Or the pro 3 thermo filter on sale 429

Whichever way I go, I need a heater, or heaters....what u guys think,
Buy the thermo filter and no need for a heater or
Buy one of the others with 1 or 2 300 watt smart heater

Safe to say the fx5 is ruled out bc id like silence if that's possible...unless someone says its not worth the extra 200 for the eheim


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Go with the FX5 it is rated for 400 gal and just get the smart heaters. Just my 2 cents


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Understand the tank is next to my bed....loudness would bite me in the butt...I don't kno how loud the fx5 is. if I can save tank space and outlet plugins that's a plus....

Last time guys, sorry I just don't want to do this more then once.the setup I mean...

Fx5 300
300 watt smart heater 35 (1 or 2 iunno). Or 250 watt stealth heater 30 (1 or 2 iunno)
so roughly would b out $330- 370 without tax

Pros- cheaper, which is big
Cons- could b too loud, now I have multiple outlets plugins, tank space is wasted by heaters.

OR

The eheim road, which is either the 2260 which is 350, pro 3 379 on sale, or thermo filter 429 on sale (no heaters needed)
The heaters (either ones) 
So roughly would b 410- 440 withoutt tax......

Pros- quiet, which is biggg, can save tank space (no heater route) less plugins
Con- more money!!!! Boooooo


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The 2260 is a beast, but the media isnt in trays like it is in the other ones. That's never been a huge PITA in my pair of classics.

The heater in the filter is a cool idea, but how durable are they? I can't say I ever looked into that. I think it would only make sense to run the 2180 if you absolutely hate crap hanging on the back of the tank.

My vote is run a 2080 or 2260 with a pair of smart heaters or stealths. Get the 2260 if you dont mind *not* having baskets.

Dont you have to buy media separate too?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I am a big fan of the Ehiem. My tank is right next my bed so the virtually silent operation is a big plus!


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

yes I do but I don't kno nething about media content.....specifics would help a great deal, bc I'm a rookie tryna do pro stuff seems like neway.....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Media set for 2080

And for the 2260:
Need 10-12L of this abouts EDIT: Sry I thought this filter only held 18l total but it holds 23, so you need about 5 more liters of this.
5ishL of this 
And I cant honestly find the pads specifically for it. Anybody else know? You will need a few of them.
And one or two of these, but you could just use another course pad in place of the fine stuff.

It wouldnt hurt to get a filter bag and some carbon too, just in case you have to use it after meds or something.

Also any of this media can be replace with other brands' equivalents if you choose, and ehfisubstrate can be use instead of ehfilav. Its more expensive to use efhisub, and i dont know if its worth it.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I have an fx5 about 3 feet away from my head while sleeping. I hear no noise.
I hear my heating turing off and ON - on top of the noise my fx5 makes LOL>


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I own a Eheim 2078 3e and its so quiet you cant tell its on unless the plants are moving. It's a great filter but for what your needing id go with the eheim 2260, whatever you do dont buy a FX5 alot of people buy them b/c of there GPH output, Dont let this fool you, Turn over rates are great but id much rather have 500 GPH through Biological media that is going to benifit my aquarium, than to have 925 GPH through filter/foam. Some will argue this but if you look inside a FX5 and think about it for a second water takes the path of least resistance Right ? Right so the majority of your water is going to go through that mechanical filtration linned all along the FX5's outside. Plus Eheim leads the field they have different flow patterns/ 12 hr bio cycles, and much much more.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok well eheim is the way I'm going to go...
I keep readin eheims, but i m gettin both 2080 and 2260
Which one is better to get? I usually assume the more expensive
The better (tho I kno not always the case)
And I see the pro 3 eheim is regular at 429.99
And I can get it on sale for 379.99, 
Whereas the 2260 is 349.99
Is the 2260 better? Bc for 30 bucks more I can get a 429.99 filter.
I'm in a pickle...help me settle it guys...big decision, don't wanna screw up!!
THANKS TO ALLL THAT HELP ME, I APPRECIATE IT A LOT!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Neither one of those filters would be a screw up.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I gotta say I didn't read all this thread. I stopped at how "quiet" the filter is.

I can't speak for any of the filters you listed, never used em.

My Eheim 2217 is without a doubt, the most ridiculously silent filter I've ever had the pleasure of running. You would have no issue at all sleeping with your head inches away from that filter. It would take multiple canisters for your tank however....but something to look at.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I own both fx5 and eheim and I prefer eheim. Don't get me wrong the fx5 is great, but in noise comparison the eheim is DEFINITELY more quiet then my FX5. I have to check and feel my eheim to even see if its running.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I found both 2080 and the 2260 on a website, the 2080
Is 429 with media included...and the 2260 is 354
without media, but the guy said if I buy either filter, he will throw
In the media, and free shipping....everywhere else I see the media is seperate, and has
A 150 price tage. Does this mean great deal, or sumthin is wrong.
I was happy to see I can save like 100 bucks, but think maybe the
Guy is gunna fill it with other "media" then what's needed...or is media just
Media...I'm not sure...please some1 help todays last day for me.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> I found both 2080 and the 2260 on a website, the 2080
> Is 429 with media included...and the 2260 for for close to that
> without media, but the guy said if I buy either filter, he will throw
> In the media....everywhere else I see the media is seperate, and has
> ...


Check out the site lemme kno...jeffsaquaticlife.com


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id go with the 2260 if it were me just because it holds more media and your going to want every bit you can have. Biological filtration is key on a big aquariums, but even going with the 2260 i still think your going to need additional filtration. 180 gallons is alot of real estate to cover.

Oh and as far as heating goes you can get a inline heater made by hydor eth.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

FX5 is awesome.My buddy has on and it is super quiet and has huge media chambers.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

FX5 all the way


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> I own a Eheim 2078 3e and its so quiet you cant tell its on unless the plants are moving. It's a great filter but for what your needing id go with the eheim 2260, whatever you do dont buy a FX5 alot of people buy them b/c of there GPH output, Dont let this fool you, Turn over rates are great but id much rather have 500 GPH through Biological media that is going to benifit my aquarium, than to have 925 GPH through filter/foam. Some will argue this but if you look inside a FX5 and think about it for a second water takes the path of least resistance Right ? Right so the majority of your water is going to go through that mechanical filtration linned all along the FX5's outside. Plus Eheim leads the field they have different flow patterns/ 12 hr bio cycles, and much much more.


Oh please! All around when it comes to bang for your buck I'll take the FX5 over most Eheim filters any day of the week.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I completely agree. FX5 all day long.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Even if you're sleeping next to it?

I don't know....


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I had one next to my bed and all you could hear was like a quiet hum. Nothing that was intolerable.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll take the eheim over the FX5. My FX5 is very quiet, but that hum would annoy the hell outta me if i were to sleep next to it. My eheim's I don't hear at all. Both are great filters other then that.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

It did bother me for the first week or so. but after that it was nothing.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Even if you're sleeping next to it?
> 
> I don't know....


Mine is quite enough to sleep next to definately, if your's is making noise than there's something wrong with it plus if the hoses aren't cut to the right length that can cause some noise.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm strictly an Eheim guy but alot of you guys swear by the fx5 so it must be a decent filter aswell


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah they are a "good" filter but not great like a Eheim, the foam/filter medial around the walls of a Fx5 is where most of the water goes. Some might argue this is good for benifical bateria less flow but and dead spots could be detrimental.

just my 2 cents


----------

